# cpu kühler für ryzen 1700



## Stormaniak (21. März 2017)

*cpu kühler für ryzen 1700*

Hallo zusammen

mein ryzen ist am weg... endlich

kühler ist ja einer dabei was ich sehr nice finde und für den stock betrieb wirds schon reichen.

in zukunft möchte ich schon einwenig übertakten, min richtung 3,6Ghz. ziel wäre 4 Ghz aber mal schauen was die silicon lottery dazu sagt.

Zum OC brauche ich einen cpu kühler und eine Entscheidungshilfe
zu meiner frage:

Welche kühler nutzt ihr?
schreibt bitte kurz kühler modell, Taktfrequenz, Vcore im Bios, und max temp in Realbench.
könnte so aussehen

Noctua d15- 3,5Ghz- 1,3V- 75 Grad

Danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. März 2017)

*AW: cpu kühler für ryzen 1700*

Wie viel Geld möchtest du denn ausgeben, ist niedrige Lautstärke wichtig und welches Gehäuse benutzt du?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2017)

*AW: cpu kühler für ryzen 1700*

Hier findest Du alle passenden:
CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: AM4, Bauart: Tower-Kühler, Lüfter Rahmenbreite ab 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das hier wäre für moderates Kühlen mein Tipp: Scythe Mugen 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fürs extreme ist sowas gefragt:  Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Meine Meinung ...


----------



## Cruach (21. März 2017)

*AW: cpu kühler für ryzen 1700*

Hab mir zum 1700X den beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 bestellt. Da musst aber über die beQuiet - Homepage das AM4 - Montagekit anfordern - ist aber problemlos.


----------

